# [CLOSED] Shooting Stars + Celeste



## lclcola (May 6, 2020)

Come join me on Riven for a magical night of wishing.

Entry fee is 1 NMT or an item from my wishlist.

I will let in people three at a time to minimize loading animations on the island. Please wish on twenty stars at most to give others time after you.

Leave by the airport and not using the - button.

Currently Serving:
MrPolarBear


----------



## Arabelle (May 6, 2020)

Do you know what Sahara is selling??


----------



## lclcola (May 6, 2020)

Arabelle said:


> Do you know what Sahara is selling??


edited original post to include this


----------



## Jokesie (May 6, 2020)

I have the blue imperial shelves! I'm finishing a trade but would love to come in 20 minutes or so!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Well, maybe only 10 minutes


----------



## lclcola (May 6, 2020)

Jokesie said:


> I have the blue imperial shelves! I'm finishing a trade but would love to come in 20 minutes or so!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> Well, maybe only 10 minutes


ok, PM when you're ready


----------



## cami_tayler (May 7, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by?


----------



## Aivilo (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come, will bring 2 things from your wishlist!


----------



## Irescien (May 7, 2020)

Im interested in visiting! I have a brown antique table I can bring you?


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 7, 2020)

hi may i please come wish on 20 stars?  i'll bring the 2nmt


----------



## Tys1 (May 7, 2020)

Any wait to visit? I can bring NMT


----------



## dino (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to come by if you're still doing this! can bring an antique console table in black!


----------



## brangein (May 7, 2020)

Hihi me pls, will bring imperial partition


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come visit and wish on some stars  I have an Imperial Chest (brown) you can have.


----------



## twins (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open! I have a Imperial Wall


----------



## boorah (May 7, 2020)

Id like to come as well please


----------



## savvistyles (May 7, 2020)

edit: never mind


----------



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come and wish on stars.   I have red imperial partition if you still need it


----------



## Hobowire (May 7, 2020)

if it's still avail im interested


----------



## haillzzz (May 7, 2020)

Are you still going? I can bring rattan wardrobe reddish brown


----------



## Khris (May 7, 2020)

May I come? I'll bring an NMT


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come, will bring along Rattan Vanity (White) if you still need it.  Thanks!


----------

